# Shop-made 'corner' chisel



## Benchwayze (21 Jul 2010)

Keep aside a special Hollow-Mortice Chisel.

Make a wooden handle to fit over the rounded part of the mortice-chisel.


Voila! You have yourself a 'mallet-operated' corner chisel.

Regards

John :wink:

PS No, I didn't get the idea from :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81XIeim ... re=related

John


----------



## RussianRouter (22 Jul 2010)

Thats nothing new there my man.

My old fella was a man of improvisation back when he had an interest in making thinks outta wood,e couldn't afford all the basic tools fo joinery in his day and so made some of his own.

He'd find scrap box section mild steel and file the inner of the box section so it was sharp enough to cut himself.

He'd then do as that vid shows ie drill a series of holes with his hand wind drill(whats the name now?) and then use his home made box chisel to chop out the rest.

If Iremember rightly he had several different box sizes?


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Jul 2010)

Full marks to your Dad. There's nothing new under the Sun! But these days there's no need to make your own hollow-chisels. Just use what's available I guess; namely a bought-in hollow-mortice chisel, sans auger.


In the 50's, my Dad made a Morris Chair, using just a saw, a hammer, screwdriver and nails, and a bit of glue. Mostly butt-joints. It wasn't as sophisticated a chair as Ironballs made, but it worked just the same, and with the cushions me old Mum made it was just as comfortable! 

As for box section chisels, well that's fine. By all means rain on my parade. I have a thick, hide-umbrella! :lol: 



regards

John :wink:


----------



## MickCheese (31 Jul 2010)

RussianRouter":2yqhkmyz said:


> Thats nothing new there my man.
> 
> My old fella was a man of improvisation back when he had an interest in making thinks outta wood,e couldn't afford all the basic tools fo joinery in his day and so made some of his own.
> 
> ...



Russian Router

You seem to have acquired a real knack for upsetting people with the way you reply to posts. If I just take this post as an example. John posted a link to YouTube where I assume he got the idea from so I don't think he was claiming he had the idea patented. You seem to be a quite negative type who revels in denigrating others. Sometimes people reply to posts in a positive manner because it's nice to massage egos at times. Would you respond in that way if you were face to face?

I have been told I am quite a blunt person but I try not to make comment just to get my post count up. If you have nothing useful to say then just say nothing.

With this post you actually did have something useful to say, the box section idea was worthy of note, but did you need the poison dart you started with, I think not.

So as a friendly request from one blunt person to another, can I ask you read your post before you press submit, if what you have written sounds a bit short it probably is so just press the back button or amend what you have written.

I would not normally get involved in this kind of thing but I just don't have anything to do at the moment so thought I would throw in my two penny worth.

Have a nice day.

Mick


----------



## Gary (2 Aug 2010)

Mick

You’re not the first to say that.

Russian Router sounds like the sort of person, when every ones been to Tenerife he’s been to Elevenerife. :lol:


----------

